# Dicetel



## ohyass (Jul 19, 2004)

Anyone had any luck with this medication?Pinaverium Bromide, commonly known as Dicetel.


----------



## terrilynn (Jul 13, 2004)

I was on it for a while, and didn't really have much luck with a 50mg dose (3 per day) - so my doctor put me on a 100mg's (3 per day) and I found I have even more D then when I first started taking it. I'm on Zelnorm now - it's been oK so far.Everyone is different, you may want to give the Dicetel a go.Good luckSp.


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

I have been on Dicetel for the last three days. Since then i have has so much gas and so much pain i feel like s**t. Howevere it is different for everyone. I hope it works for you, it is worth a try. Good luck


----------

